# GPU-Z v0.2.8 fan speed sensor



## INTEL (Sep 25, 2008)

* Win. XP Pro SP3 (32 bit)
* Admin: yes.
* Patched: yes.
* Maximus II Formula.
* Core 2 Duo E6850.
* Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400.

Fan speed sensor reports double speed.










v0.2.7 all OK.









And there is also problem when using v0.2.8 inbuilt snapshot , when Sensors window is active.


----------



## INTEL (Dec 4, 2008)

*GPU-Z v0.2.9* , unfortunately I still have that same small problem. (wrong fan speed)


----------



## thraxed (Dec 4, 2008)

maybe the fan speed was being reported wrong in 2.7....  and now its fixed.. 800 does seem kinda low for fan speed


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2008)

afair the fan speed was reported wrong and it is fixed now for the majority of cards.


----------



## INTEL (Dec 4, 2008)

modder said:


> is your GC ? MSI 8800GTS-T2D512-OC ?
> http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1370&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=136




Yes


EVEREST Ultimate v.4.60.1500


----------



## INTEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry, I think I was wrong. Is fan speed 50 %  ~ 1600 RPM, normal RPM for that kind of cards or not ?

Everest and gpu-z had always reporting me exactly same readings about gpu fan speeds, that is why I was thinking that gpu-z is wrong.

Now I think everest is wrong, because RivaTuner v2.20(I never checked fan speed before, only was using for OC) reports same readings as gpu-z.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 5, 2008)

everest, rivatuner and gpu-z authors are good friends and share lots of code, so usually you should see the same results (and bugs) there


----------



## INTEL (Dec 5, 2008)

I guess things are clear now and it was EVEREST Ultimate v.4.60.1500 bug.


*EVEREST Ultimate v4.60.1547 Beta*






*GPU-Z.0.3.0*






*RivaTuner v2.20*


----------

